# Granicrete



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Whoops give me a minute, invalid file.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

OK, can't convert a file to jpg. My post is about granicrete. Got a brochure on the company telling me to go to their school (Farminton hills MI.) and be a granicrete installer. They say, among other things that "this product can be layed over laminate, formica and MDF". That it's the "hottest system in the industry" and "easily replicates granite, marble, concrete and other natural stone finishes". The link is www.DistinctiveSurfacesMI.com . I get a ton of these fliers probably like the rest of you but I happen to be interested in learning the concrete counter top trade. This is a little different in that they go over existing surfaces. Anyone have info on this deal? Is it a scam or legit? Opinions?

Thanks, Paul B.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I think Dusty might know something about that stuff.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks WarnerC, 48 views and 1 response tells me something about that stuff too.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I think she might have some pictures around here somewhere of a counter she sprayed that on.

I think that is what that stuff is. Looked good when it was done but, who knows how long it will really hold up.


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

Sounds ghetto.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Mellison said:


> Sounds ghetto.


Probably in nyc but, in mi, in, and oh it might just be the ticket.

Dusty was doing her's for an investor.


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

I just went to their web site.
Not crazy about the sheen. It looks very shiny.
Also, they quote it at $35-$75 a square foot.
Sounds too expensive for this application considering my granite guy usually comes in at $50.00 + or - per sq. foot.
Just my .02


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Did you happen to see that they do floors with the same stuff? Just trowel it in and you can make it look like blue stone, travetine and slate. 

Still would like to add concrete counter tops to my knowledge though.


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

paulie said:


> Did you happen to see that they do floors with the same stuff? Just trowel it in and you can make it look like blue stone, travetine and slate.
> 
> Still would like to add concrete counter tops to my knowledge though.


 I saw the link, but lost interest after seeing the counter tops.


----------



## PalmettoWandD (Mar 3, 2011)

As a Granicrete installer in South Carolina, I am having difficulty promoting their products. I am countertop and flooring certified and did this as an addition to my window, door, and architectural rendering business. If you are looking into doing it full time, I would not advise it. 

As for their products, they are amazing! Lots of cool colors and additives to the countertops! Even a glow in the dark additive! So far, I have not had any problems with the products but I have only sold two jobs with it. It is definitely something to look into. Knowledge is power.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Missed this when it was first posted. I did see it at some home show. It was some really cool looking stuff. Can't remember the cost. But do remember thinking it would be a tough sell.

Good luck.


----------



## Disaster Doc (Jan 19, 2011)

My flooring department talked me into the product, I sent 2 of my people to there school and bought product. I have about 10,000.00 in material collecting dust. I can say the product does work well for overlays but the cost for material and labor is to hard to over come for sales


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

Sounds like bath fitters for countertops. I'm curious to see the scratch and stain tests. IMO, making concrete counter tops would be a lot more fun than spraying something on. Whats the binder, how thick is the build?


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Disaster Doc said:


> I have about 10,000.00 in material collecting dust.


Unfortunately, that's usually the case with the latest whizbang super duper product out there.

With something like this, it's an "art". I've seen people that can take cans of spray paint and do amazing things with them, yet I can do stick people, so someone like me has to rely on nature doing the "art" and me just installing it.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

We had a kitchen that we hired this out for. It was a disaster. Probably more to do with the installer than the product. He told me 3 days to complete. It took him two weeks. 

It was a huge mess. We added a little bar top that he had to redo the clear coat on 3 times because he kept getting pock marks in the finish.

It was $32 a square foot. It is unique looking, but it definately does not look like granite or natural stone, unless you're about 5 feet away. I'm sure more artistic installers can make it look more natural.

For the price, I recommend customer to go with one of the higher quality laminate countertops. It's faster, usually cheaper, and a heck of a lot less downtime.


----------

